# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Europa anavar rela or fake

## Lovemiami

Is This fake or legit ?

----------


## dcreasy

I have a close friend who is on their deca 450 and test cyp250 I am getting good feedback from him he lives in Miami also we are both from hialeah this ugl is very popular in miami but not elsewhere i hope all their products are good i am getting ready to use the same as my friend test/ deca

----------


## Lovemiami

Thanks for the reply I have another brand which is very good But the price difference is around $50 more expensive, I'm trying to get a good suppliers, third party suppliers always get their cut and make the products more expensive.

----------


## dcreasy

I do know that there is alot of prolabs going around too have you used any other of the europa quality besides that anavar and if so is eql any good i am able to get the europa quality or prolabs but wanf more feedback on them

----------


## imnotnatty

the old europa was good, the new one does have anavar but its HEAVILY under-dosed. Also, i hope you're not getting it from a certain place in hialeah.. cuz the fuzz is all over that place.

----------


## kinetixtrainer

I'm interested in this thread as we'll. I'm hearing there is a certain trt clinic that you can order those two different ugl's from. Any word on this?

----------


## kinetixtrainer

> Is This fake or legit ?


So how did it work for you?

----------


## mietek

most of the anavar is recently dbol or winstrol 

it is just guessing and feeding scammers

here is a movie how to test it

anavar - YouTube

----------


## Lovemiami

> So how did it work for you?


Hey sorry for the late reply it was pretty good I think my next one will be on this brand to test the other products

----------

